# Albino Discus wrigglers!!!!



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

My Albino Albino Pearl Diamond(Female)form April and the Albino leopard/RSG (male)from has been spawining and having wrigglers for the last month now. The only problem is there not attaching to there parents. This is there third time having wrigglers. Both are good parents taking care of there fries. I still have atleast 20-25 wrigglers and there on their 5th day free swimming now. The only thing I need to learn is the technique to get them to attach to there parents. Albino's are very difficult to breed and I've been asking the experts like April for some advice. Hopefully I could be successful with these pair. 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

These two are the ones I'm hoping to breed in the future. Wayne NG's Blue Knights. They are starting to dance now hopefully they pair up








And also these two no actions yet.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Well done and those are beautiful fish


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wayne Ng blue knights.....hmmm....I think you'll have a lineup of people wanting the offspring!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

^ X2. They look awesome!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Nice looking discuss!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Your fish are just gorgeous, Mello and I'm always so impressed with how spotless you keep your tanks whenever you post shots of your collection. Congrats on the wrigglers; that's very exciting. Good luck with them. 
Shelley


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys! Breeding is hard but its a new challenge that came to me rightnow and its very interesting. Not really planning to breed but when the pair had wrigglers might as well give it a try. 
Shelley I always want to keep my tank clean that way I could always see there nice colors. Clean tank= Happy heatlhy discus.


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice fish. Pls keep us updated with the wrigglers.


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

beautiful fish Mello....all the best and hopefully they willl all spawn for you....
love those blue knights from Wayne's.....stunning...I'll be lining up for some of those fry also....lol


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful discus! I have the same problem, lots of eggs being layed and fertilized, wigglers and free swimmers, but nothing when it comes to attaching to my pair. Maybe one day.

Got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

this morning I noticed that the were some fries didn't make it. I think there's only 10-15 left. Pair wants to spawn again maybe they'll do better this time. The ones that are left are the strong ones and chase their parents from a far and attach to them.


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very exciting....obviously you are doing something right to get them this far already.....nice


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Rommel,

looks like you've been keeping busy, good luck on raising the fry mang!!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

if they spawn again..they will eat their last children. . you can always take em out now..and feed them bbs. or i have baby food..a very tiny tank..mays well try it..


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

These guys are 1 week.
Thanks guys. April I'm coming to visit you saturday and get some good advice looks like they want to spawn again. I'll put them in a 5 gallon for now. Its down to six now but these guys attached to there parents really good. They chase and attach to them.


----------

